
Basic introduction to TMUX - yashwt07
https://medium.com/@yashwate07/basic-introduction-to-tmux-5c1d943ddeec
======
abcdef123xyz123
Also prefix-[0-9] is used for navigating windows, not panes.

------
abcdef123xyz123
You mean "tmux detach" not just "detach". Also it is prefix+: not just :. Also
there is no attach keyboard shortcut,not prefix-a.

Not sure why you keep putting tmux in all caps but whatever floats your boat
there.

